# Other Languages > jQuery >  jquey grid

## ERUM

I need to make simple /or plugin based jquery grid tutorial or help ..

----------


## jmcilhinney

Your post indicates that you want to write a tutorial to help others use jqGrid or the like.  Is that really what you want to do?  If so then what's the actual question?  If not then I assume that what you're actually asking for is for us to direct you to a tutorial that already exists to help you use jqGrid.  Is that it?

----------


## ERUM

all  I wanted to need  to refer me  comprehensive /understandable tutorial  or plugin (if some body know)..so that I can bind data to it ..like asp.net datagrid ..as I did not find yet

----------


## jmcilhinney

Are you talking about jqGrid specifically or some other jQuery plugin?  Regardless, you can't bind data to it like you can ASP.NET server controls.  It's a jQuery plugin and jQuery is a JavaScript library so you work with it in JavaScript code.

----------


## szlamany

I have used this grid - SlickGrid - and it's great

https://github.com/mleibman/SlickGrid/wiki

----------

